# Halo von Rokanhaus 11/9/08-6/17/18



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo had been fighting DM for nearly a year and a half. Several weeks ago she developed pancreatitis, and despite our hope that she would get past it she continued to get worse. Sunday evening we made the difficult and painful decision to let her go peacefully. We had vowed to fight with her as long as she was able to fight, but finally she was no longer able to do so and we knew that it was time.  

Halo was supremely confident and totally fearless from the time we got her at 10 weeks old, all the way from Connecticut. She was a stealer of kitchen knives, a shredder of potholders, and an eater of toilet paper, she was my hiking companion and my flyball racer. Halo was brilliant, competitive, clever, devious, sometimes annoying, exasperating, sweet, affectionate, intense, opinionated, and funny. She made us laugh nearly every day. She was delightful. She was loved and she loved us. We will always miss her. :wub:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Run free little one!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

One of my favorite girls....has finally earned her Halo :halogsd:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry! She sure was a character and a fun dog. The knife picture will always be one of my favorites. Rest in peace Sweet Halo. :rip:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Debbie, I’m so sorry. This one made me cry.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry Debbie.Halo had a wonderful too short life.Love the puppy picture


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss... It's devastating losing them when you know there should be more time ahead for them... My heart aches for you guys.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Great dogs never stay with us long enough. ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful girl, a life well lived, peace to you. Rest in peace Halo.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sorry Debbie. I was wondering, but didn't want to ask. Its hard to believe how short a time 10 years can be.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear this. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry Debbie. Looks like she had a great life and was one heck of a gsd.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so so sorry....

I remember the first time seeing pics of Halo years ago, and thinking she’s the prettiest GSD I’ve ever seen! I have enjoyed seeing her pictures over the years.

Run free pretty girl


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my, I am so very, very sorry to hear this Cassidy's mom :'( . She was absolutely stunning! I am sure her and Lulu are running and playing beyond the rainbow bridge together waiting for us slowpoke humans! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry Debbie  She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So very sorry. It’s such a gift to experience such a bond. Halo will be with you always but in a different way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter how long, it is never long enough......they leave such a hole in your heart

I am so sorry Deb, DM is devastating......


<<<<hugs>>>>


Lee


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Heartfelt condolences Debbie, she was a stunningly beautiful girl! RIP Halo!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful girl. They never stay long enough and words seem so useless. So I will send you hugs and dreams of days past.


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry for this loss. The pictures are a great tribute to a dog who had a fun life. It always makes me sad to see posts like these cause I know that losing a great dog breaks your heart in pieces.


----------



## SamsonGold (May 27, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was indeed a beauty.


----------



## dunkinboom (Mar 6, 2011)

So Sorry for your loss...It is tough to make a decision for them. Sounds like you did the right thing. Keep your chin up! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear about this. She was a beautiful Girl!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. The special photos you posted are a glimpse of the wonderful life she shared with you. Rest in peace Halo.


----------



## lonewolf1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

So, so, SO very sorry. My heart breaks with you as my 10 year old passed in early June. The wound is fresh and I can relate. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I was a Halo fan from almost the moment I joined the forum. I eagerly clicked on all of her threads and her pictures always made me smile-especially the one where she stole the knife!
It was easy to tell that she thoroughly enjoyed flyball. I think to achieve great things in any dog sport it obviously takes a great dog, but also a great handler with tremendous dedication. You two were quite a team. 
I'll miss seeing her on this forum...the fluffy princess with the huge personality! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl, inside and out, with a big personality.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words everyone, we really appreciate it. Halo had a huge personality and left an equally large hole in our hearts and our lives. Her remains came home yesterday.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

What a wonderful, beautiful girl! 

Oh boy, it is so very painful to lose them. Sending healing prayers your way.


----------

